# RDP/RDC client for Mac OS X problems!  Help, please



## tysonmark (Jun 3, 2003)

If anyone can help with the following I would greatly appreciate it.

We run a Windows 2K shop with a number of staff using MS RDP Terminal Services.  Some of the staff connect from home using their Mac OS X boxes.  With all the brilliant licensing that MS does, our external staff pick up temporary TS licenses, which expire in 90 days.  To remove the expired temporary license from the remote Windows machines we ask them to delete the following registry key:  "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\MSLicensing\Store\LICENSE00x" (where x is usually 1).  The next time they try to connect, they pickup a new license.

I am not all that familiar with the guts of Mac OS X.  Is there something similiar that can be done to renew/remove/replace the temporary licenses?

Thank you,

Tyson Mark
tmark@mfda.ca


----------

